# The road to Emmaus



## rmb (Jun 13, 2009)

A friend of mine has recently come back from Texas very excited about taking part in a holiness exercise called A Road to Emmaus. Designed to draw you closer to God. Have any of you heard of it. It appears that there are large numbers of catholics and methodists in the exercise.


----------



## christiana (Jun 13, 2009)

Walk to Emmaus - A path toward mystical, New Age spirituality

http://home.usaa.net/~npeta/history.htm

New Age, if this is the same movement. Appears to have Richard Foster's influence of error from his Renovare movement as well.


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 13, 2009)

I have had much experience and involvement with the Walk to Emmaus.

The Walk to Emmaus is the de-Romanized version of the RC Cursillo movement. It is not new age, but a 72 hour structured spiritual retreat which focuses on 15 talks (10 by lay people, 5 by clergy) and is intended to be a mini-theological course for church leadership. It usually has a conservative evangelical bent.

Most people return from the retreat very enthusiastic, but that enthusiasm soon fades.

The major, and I emphasize MAJOR problem with it is that it is 100% Arminian in all areas of the retreat.


----------



## KMK (Jun 13, 2009)

I have had more than one UMC pastor encourage me to go.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 13, 2009)

I have had a couple of invitations to the local event. One from a UMC pastor acquaintance and one from an Episcopalian friend. However, after having a look at the website for the event, I could not in good conscience attend. Very *broadly* evangelical and too "happy-clappy" in its presentation of the program. But that may just be the local version since that also describes the majority of the churches in our area, regardless of denomination.


----------

